# a long trip for my fish....



## lulu (Apr 22, 2005)

Just wondering...i'm due to move house in a month or so and obviously want to take my fish with me. The move is going to be a longish trip, probably over 12 hours. What is the best way to keep them alive - buckets or bags - will they have enough oxygen to last that long?
I have heard so many different opinions on this i'm just not really sure what the best way to go about it is!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i would think buckets would be the best way, as in bags there would be much less oxygen and temperates could change easily.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

HMM interesting, LFS said to me not to leave fish in bag for more than 3 hours.

What i'd do, is buy a cheap pump, convert it to work with the cigarette lighter socket ! give em a boost evey hour or so


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

Just my 2 cents worth. I think personally I would opt for a large ice chest with a live well aerator like you can find in any boating store. The aerator runs on 12v power such as from your cigarette lighter and the ice chest while being both large and covered also offers thermal insulation helping to minimize the temp swings.


----------



## lulu (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks, I think i'll have to invest in something that will properly aerate the water then. Do they actually make car adaptors that would fit my current air pump - I am terrible at electrical things, i just don't have a clue!!

Presumably they won't need too much water in the bottom of whatever container i end up using, would a few of inches do it or will i need to give them more room - i don't want them sloshing water everywhere!

i know that i'm going to have to drive on some fairly windy roads and i'm also worried that they might end up crashing against the sides and injuring themselves - any suggestions for stopping this?

do you think it may be worth using some sort of de-stresser before we begin the journey?


----------



## lulu (Apr 22, 2005)

i think my goldfish will probably be ok temperature wise if i keep them in an ice box as you suggest Tanker, but what about keeping the temperature up on my tropical tank. It is British weather after all...still a bit on the chilli side for them if i turn off the heater!!!


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

Ice chests do a good job of not only keeping things cold, but also of keeping warm things warm. They are insulated after all to prevent heat loss or gain. Just because we call it an ice chest doesn't neccesarily mean we must keep ice in it. If you are concerned abouut an overly extreme ammount of heat loss try hitting a sporting goods store and buying yourself a pocket warmer. These are nifty little chemichal heat generating packets that when activated will give off a comfortable ammount of heat. Place the pocket warmer in a ziplock bag, fish bag or similar watertight package to prevent possible contamination and wala, instant travel heater.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

see this post http://fishforums.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=2381


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

What size & how many fish? When I go to conventions many of the fish sold there are left in plastic bags for 3 or 4 days without any problems.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Bags are better than buckets. The fish get banged up something awful in a chest or bucket when the water sloshes about, dashing the fish against the sides. I've made that mistake a few times. Since switching to bags that problem has vanished.

Use big bags. Fill them 1/5th with water and the rest with air, and they'll be fine. Pack the bags into a cooler for temp control and to keep them from rolling.

I don't know if you can get Kordon Breathing Bags in Britain, but they've revolutionized fish transporting here in the states. Fish can stay in them for a week.


----------



## lulu (Apr 22, 2005)

All my fish are smallish so that presumably means they'll be easier to move. 

i have:

5 x 3" golds and 1 x 2" Pleco in the coldwater tank
and 
2 x smallish angels
3 x dalmation mollies
2 x silver tips
1 x pleco catfish in the tropical tank

do you think i should separate the fish out into different bags or should each tank have its own massive bag? My angels are particularly grumpy so maybe i should separate them from the others..?

I really am very worried about the trip. It probably would be kinder on the fish to give them to the local pet shop and save them the journey, but i can't bear the thought of giving them away to someone who won't treat them properly!! I've seen enough mistreatment of fish to know how cruel people can be to them without realising! I'll ask my local aquatics shop about Kordon breathing bags - wouldn't trust them for good advice though, they always seem to have a hell of a lot of dead ones in their tanks!


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

3 mollies = 1 bag; 2 silver tips = 1 bag All others in their own bag. You probably can get bags & boxes from your LFS and while there ask them to show you how to bag them properly.


----------



## lulu (Apr 22, 2005)

sounds good, thanks for the advice - i'll let you know how it goes!! :?


----------

